# Centreville VA to Dewey DE



## kn0bby8 (Oct 30, 2009)

Considering on riding out to Dewey instead of taking the car. 

I can get from my place to DC. From there I have no idea.
I want to keep it around 150 miles. Got any route suggestions?


----------



## sinker (Sep 4, 2009)

First you have to get across the Chesapeake! You can't ride across the Chesapeake Bay Bridge, or even the Susquehanna on Rt40 or I95. To stay on your bike you'd probably have to go all the way up to the Holtwood Dam in PA. Unless I'm missing something I think your best bet may be to get a State Police ride across the Chesapeake Bay Bridge. Once on the Eastern Shore there are countless small roads that will take you east. Once in Delaware take either Rt 16 or 404 to the beaches. Both can be busy on the weekends.


----------



## cjd (Aug 27, 2009)

There is a group of riders that will ride from somewhere near DC to Dewey Beach every year. They have support vans that follow them in case someone needs to drop out and to give rides across the bridge. I'm not sure if it's just a group of friends or if it's open to anyone. The catch is that they ride there overnight.


----------



## kn0bby8 (Oct 30, 2009)

cjd said:


> There is a group of riders that will ride from somewhere near DC to Dewey Beach every year. They have support vans that follow them in case someone needs to drop out and to give rides across the bridge. I'm not sure if it's just a group of friends or if it's open to anyone. The catch is that they ride there overnight.


Any more info???


----------



## lumber825 (Jun 28, 2009)

Not sure since I've never done it but I don't think the police offer rides across the bridge anymore. I think it's a private company you need to schedule with. I'd call the MTA and ask them how it works.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

You can cross over on the Conowingo Dam. Still, it would be well over 220 miles. Getting a ride across the Rte 40 bridge in Havre de Grace to Perryville would be almost 220 miles.

The shortest route would involve getting a ride across the Bay bridge at Annapolis.


----------



## TrailNRG (Aug 1, 2011)

*You'll need a car ride!*



kn0bby8 said:


> Got any route suggestions?


The crux is the Baybridge if you want to keep it ~150 miles. There are plenty of options to get you East out of the city and parallel to Rt-50 (ie. Rt-450) to the bridge but getting across is going to require a car ride. In the past I’ve had friends drop me off over the bridge at Hemmingway’s and then rode into OC, Bethany or Dewey from there. The roads along the Eastern Shore are nice but many have no bike lanes or shoulders so stay off of the main routes, especially this time of the year with all of the beach bound traffic. You’ll want to take Rt-54 to get on the Oceanside as it’s North of OC proper, then you can ride the final miles (~20) North on a great bike line over the Indian River inlet and into Dewey. Be sure to stop by Hammerheads for a Dog Fish IPA when you arrive.
Best of luck!


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm going back more than 30 years but it is my understanding that you can call the Maryland State Police and they will shuttle you over the Bay Bridge. I used to ride from Philly to DC occasionally to see a girlfriend and that was the route I took.
.


----------



## cjd (Aug 27, 2009)

kn0bby8 said:


> Any more info???


http://www.biketothebeach.org/dc-ride/dc-ride-details


----------

